# Dehumidifier refrigerant recharge



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a dehumidifier not working efficiently. Had it for 3 years. Just wondering if any one knows a place can recharge the refrigerant for a reasonable price. Or if I should just take it to the recycle?


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

chances are its not a refrigerant problem.... and probably not worth the money to pay to get it recharged, your looking at $150+ easily from a decent place to recharge it which would probably take at least 1.5-2hr to do a proper job. did you check to see if there is a lot of dust build up or any restriction at the inlet and outlet of the unit? check and see if the coil(fins) inside are clogged. hope this helps =D


----------

